# Watch Link Removal Tool



## Bosstaki (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi there guys, could anyone recommend a really good link removing tool at a good price, without breaking the bank please, I've just got a cheap Chinese plastic one at the moment and it's not really up to the job, cheers guys .......... Also does anybody know where I can get a battery retaining clip of a ISA 1198 movement, without buying another movement just to take the clip off?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bergeon are a nice tool and RLT sells them....... :yes:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I bought one from Roy ages ago, I was a bit dubious about its durability but it has given me years of faultless service

http://rltwatches.co...6&product_id=40


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Let me support the other comments here ... Not wanting to spend the $20 or so that a Bergeon springbar tool costs, I bought countless numbers of "cheaper" (Chinese, Japanese, French) tools and was never happy with how they worked (wouldn't grip the spring bar properly, bent, snapped in one case causing me to scratch the case between the lugs!, etc).

I finally "splurged" on a Bergeon, and I'll never go back -- high quality tools make all the difference, even when it comes to a lowly spring bar tool! :yes:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Bergeon 6767

nuff said.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Isn't the OP asking about a link removal tool not one for spring bars :huh:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Mutley said:


> Isn't the OP asking about a link removal tool not one for spring bars :huh:


The OP may not want to try this  :


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Mutley said:


> Isn't the OP asking about a link removal tool not one for spring bars :huh:


One end of the Bergeon tool is for removing spring bars, the other end is a pin pusher to remove links ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the OP asking about a link removal tool not one for spring bars :huh:
> ...


The non forked end is actually designed for compressing spring bars on watches with drilled lugs although it can be used to push out bracelet pins (as long as the pins aren't too tight)


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Just on the subject of the bergeon spring bar tool although the op was about link tool , I bought a cheapo Indian tool then when the ends needed replacing I replaced them with bergeon as they are the same fit


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I got a set of tools on the internet (where else?) for about a tenner which have worked beautifully so far, though they are undeniably cheap tat. The little plastic link remover has an adjustable floor to alter the height and does the job very nicely. I'm sure the Bergeon one is nicer.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Mutley said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Mutley said:
> ...


To each his own! :tongue2:


----------

